# stolen horse from Mich. bought her in Penn... please help me



## laurah (Apr 11, 2009)

hello my name is Laura im from michigan. I sold a horse and never recived money...... from what im told she was bought from some one here.
and this person may not no they have a stolen horse.
Name ...Pistol
breed.. quarter horse
color...red roan
15hnd mare 7 yrs
I cant post a pic but i will email you one.
thank you
Laura 
[email protected]

EDIT: If anyone has any information, PM the member or contact her via email. - 
iridehorses, moderator


----------

